
Lessons from Valve’s Employee Handbook - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2012/04/24/lessons-from-valves-employee-handbook/
======
Exposure101
Conformity isn't always the best idea. Do what you think works, and adjust as
you go. Have awesome employees and an awesome employer, because going to work
everyday shouldn't just be about money, it should be about changing the world.

